# "Boys Over Flowers" -- Korean Drama. . .



## lipshock (Mar 23, 2009)

Are they any BOF fans out here on Specktra?

I just recently got into this drama and I am hooked -- hooked I tell you!  I watched the 21 episodes (so far released) in two days and am eagerly awaiting the last 4 episodes.  I am so sad that the series is coming to an end so soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















*Who's your favourite F4 member?*  It's so hard to choose but mine has to be Gu Jun Pyo with his ridiculous curly perm.  He's played by the GORGEOS, GORGEOUS Lee Min Ho.  Gaze upon his beauty here:





But Yun Ji Hoon (played by SS501's Kim Hyun Joong) is definitely right behind him.  He's just so perfect in his feminine appearance:









GOD -- I love him in ponytails!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alright, so my other BOF Specktra Fangirls come out of hiding and let's *nosebleed* together!


----------



## georgiabarredo (Mar 23, 2009)

ohmygosh i LOVE LOVE LOVE boys before flowers!!! i think the korean version of this drama has the cutest guys!! gu jun pyo is my fave.. but umm i think eu jung [dont know how its spelled] is soooo cute....


----------



## lipshock (Mar 23, 2009)

^^^

Yes, girl, you are so right.

I was checking out the other F4s and LOL'd so hard at the choices.  Korea pwns the rest, seriously.  =]

Kim Bum is a cutie, too.  I found him so sexy when he went on his "bender" during the later episodes.  He makes a sexy drunk, I tell ya. . . even being the prick that he was to poor Ga Eul.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 24, 2009)

Boys over Flowers... I'm sure that was a manga series a while ago. Hana Yori Dango or something. Hey, it was an anime, too (thanks Wikipedia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

It's always interesting to see these things adapted. Might check it (or them) out.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Boys over Flowers... I'm sure that was a manga series a while ago. Hana Yori Dango or something. Hey, it was an anime, too (thanks Wikipedia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

It's always interesting to see these things adapted. Might check it (or them) out._

 


It sure was.  =]

I haven't watched any of the other adaptations besides a few episodes of the Japanese live version one and the Korean one (obviously, lol).  I do want to read the manga though -- I hear it's good.

You should definitely watch BOF.  I don't know how far it strays from the original storyline (I hear it's sticking close to the original with a few changes here and there but nothing major that ruins its appeal) but it's definitely worth the watch just for pure entertainment sake.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

you know what, after watching *Autumn in My Heart / A Tale of Autumn / Autumn Story / Autumn Tale / Endless Love*...(whatever u wanna call it...and why does it have so many names??), i'm too scared to ever watch a korean drama again in case i ball my eyes out again and actually lose an eyeball from infection LOL






saddest drama i've ever seen in my life. gosh koreans always make it so DAMN SAD!!!!!! WHYYYYY!?!?!?!?
Song Hye Gyo is fricken gorgeousssss and Song Seung heon is so handsome. hehe i like him better than Won Bin. but never again am i gunna watch this one again!! tooooo sad!! talk about sob fest central! geez.

sorry...my reply wasn`t really about BOF


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

^^^

Never heard of it but now I'm adding that to my list of future K-Dramas to watch.  =]  The list is growing like every day.  Why does it have so many different titles?  LOL @ the indecisiveness.  =D  I'm actually in the mood to watch some "bring on the tears" K-Dramas.

But, you have to watch BOF!  It is so sad with funny and cute moments dispersed throughout.  I've definitely started crying/tearing up at a few scenes in there (don't want to be specific because I don't want to spoil any of it for you, if you end up watching it).  It can be cheesy at times but you know what, that's what I like about it -- it's so romantic, depressing, humorous, and just downright lovable rolled into one.

I wish the dramas in the U.S. were like this.  I can't stand to watch any of the 1HR dramas here -- they just don't appeal to me.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^
omg, u haven't seen it??? stock up on tissue girl. if you add that to your list, watch that one FIRST!! u gotta! trust me on this one...it's probably the most well known total sob fest k-drama out there. it's soooooooooooooo sad. sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sad. but sooooo good. im gunna start crying just thinking about it. and my WHOLE family cried when we watched it. it's truly heart breaking. BREAKING!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 and i thought titanic was bad! geeez! (yes titanic was the most i've cried in a movie -- like snot all over the place kinda cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## georgiabarredo (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_you know what, after watching *Autumn in My Heart / A Tale of Autumn / Autumn Story / Autumn Tale / Endless Love*...(whatever u wanna call it...and why does it have so many names??), i'm too scared to ever watch a korean drama again in case i ball my eyes out again and actually lose an eyeball from infection LOL






saddest drama i've ever seen in my life. gosh koreans always make it so DAMN SAD!!!!!! WHYYYYY!?!?!?!?
Song Hye Gyo is fricken gorgeousssss and Song Seung heon is so handsome. hehe i like him better than Won Bin. but never again am i gunna watch this one again!! tooooo sad!! talk about sob fest central! geez.

sorry...my reply wasn`t really about BOF_

 

yeah i ONLY watch korean dramas that are romantic comedies... bcoz i know the drama drama is like heartbreaking... but watch the romantic comedies...... soooo addictive!!! i mean u still cry during the romantic comedies coz i know i do but not as much!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 28, 2009)

Honestly I only watch this drama because of the eye candy (boys AND girls), because otherwise I've watched many K-dramas that are much better than this one. It's way too long, repetitive, and overdramatic. 

Plot aside, I LOVE the casting. The Korean F4 is soooo much nicer to look at than the other versions of the drama (although to be fair, the Taiwanese boys were cute too, they were just styled horrifically).

Gu Jun Pyo/Lee Min Ho - gorgeous. So hot. Really tall. Ridiculously ugly hair, but I've grown used to it around halfway through the series (or is it because it got a little less curly? Who knows).

Yoon Ji Hoo/Kim Hyun Joong - such a cutie. I just love looking at him. Probably the worst actor out of all the F4's though. His "angry face" is absolutely terrible...*eyes widen*, *fists clenched*, *yells*. =_=

Holy crap. When Yi Jung/Kim Bum gives his little flirty smile I totally melt! I want more Yi Jung/Ga Eul scenes NOW! I loooove Yi Jung.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 28, 2009)

*Gigi* -- It really is very drawn out and melodramatic. . . and at first, it bothered me but then I stopped trying to get all complicated with the series and take it for what it's worth: a cheesy, romantic dramedy for teenage girls.  Hehe.  As flawed as it is, I still enjoy watching it.  Not to mention, the abundant doses of eye candy it gives.  

Can't believe there are only two more episodes left. . . I'm going to have to find a way to purchase this when it comes out on DVD because I need to have this for my moments when all I feel like doing is watching ridiculously, sappy romance dramas.  =]

HyunJoong really is the worst but I give him his props because he does really well in certain scenes, while in others not so much.  Like his two dramatic crying scenes.  Oh dear, I was rolling my eyes so hard.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 28, 2009)

I totally agree with you. It's more a guilty pleasure than anything, watching all the drama unfold. But I'm definitely not as "in to it" as I have been with other K-dramas, and probably won't re-watch it except for a select few scenes.

If I didn't derive some sort of pleasure out of watching it, why would I have watched 23 episodes in 3 days? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe

I rolled my eyes at the crying scenes too! Ji Hoo is pretty much only good to look at, or when he's being a sweetie to Jan Di...you just say "aww". 

p.s. Thank you for calling me Gigi and not something weird like "Gigio" or "Gig", or other incorrect name derivations from "gigiopolis" XD.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^

LMAO @ the name variations.  No problem, chica.  =]

Are you a JunPyo/JanDi lover or a JiHoo/JanDi lover?

I am so torn with who I want her to end up with.  I have a feeling she won't end up with JiHoo, though he's been there for her since the VERY beginning.  It kills me every time he confesses his feelings for her and something happens where she can't hear him or notice what he just said to her.  I feel so bad for him because it's pretty obvious that homeboy is in ridiculous love with her. . . but JunPyo, on the other hand, I don't know.  He obviously loves her, too, but he doesn't seem as dedicated as JiHoo?  UGH, it's so frustrating!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, sorry for replying so late haha! Did you finish watching the series?

I've always been a JunPyo/JanDi lover since I prefer cute bickering couples rather than Prince Charming and his damsel in distress couples. JanDi is just a silly girl for leading poor JiHoo on, he clearly loves her and yet she still sticks around him, especially when JunPyo isn't around. Naive...maybe a bit too much.

But really, YiJung/GaEul is my all-time favourite couple on the show. LOVE THEM! Can't get enough of their scenes.


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 16, 2009)

I need a new korean drama to watch where can I get this!! Must watch O.O


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 16, 2009)

You may be able to watch off YouTube...if not, you can download from here: Boys Before Flowers ê½ƒë³´ë‹¤ ë‚¨ìž | Aja-Aja


----------



## Penn (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread but if you love korean dramas you HAVE to watch Sad Love Story!
It is my all time favourite Korean Drama and Kwon Sang Woo is so hot haha. I used to watch dramas a lot but after awhile they get a little predictable, however I was absolutely addicted to Sad Love Story and all my girlfriends love it too.


----------

